# PVC Cement



## Paladin (Nov 26, 2013)

I am looking to glue (weld) some PVC together, is there a "best" cement/glue product to use?


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 26, 2013)

Marc,

It dosen't matter; Pick up a small can of pvc glue, I have primer. I'm going to Exotic after work then I have to get some metric screws, I can grab a small can of pvc glue and drop it and the primer off on my way home.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 26, 2013)

I glued strips of PVC together once with CA glue.  It worked well, the pen is still holding together and that was several years ago.  I roughed each piece up a bit wit fine sandpaper before gluing.


----------

